# Umlautdomain



## Ador (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem sehr umstritenen Thema: Umlautdomains, also in meinem Falle ein "ä".
Da ich mich gerade intensiv mit der SEO optimierung der Seite beschäftige, komme ich um das Thema natürlich nicht drum rum. Ich besitze diese Domain mit Umlaut nun und bin eigentlich auch gewillt das zu probieren. Werde aber immer wieder hin und her gerissen, ob ich nicht doch lieber auf die "ae" Variante als Domain wechseln sollte.
Vielleicht gibts es ja den ein oder anderen User, der mit mal Erfahrungen mit ner Umlautdomain schildern könnte, ihn Bezug auf SEO allgemein und die gängigen Suchmaschinen, Webkataloge und allgemein Backlinks, Links. 
Gebe ich nun bei Suchmaschinen und Webkatalogen lieber den Punycode ein, wird der dann auch ordentlich verwertet usw...?
Vielleicht kann mir ja der ein oder andere ein paar Tips oder Erfahrungen weitergeben.

MFG
ad0r


----------



## Dr Dau (4. März 2010)

Hallo!



Ador hat gesagt.:


> Werde aber immer wieder hin und her gerissen, ob ich nicht doch lieber auf die "ae" Variante als Domain wechseln sollte.


Die ae-Variante sollte die Hauptvariante sein.
Schon alleine um nicht Leute mit älteren Browsern auszuschliessen.
Du willst auch international erreichbar sein? Dann ist die ae-Variante sogar Pflicht..... kannst ja mal auf einer Englischen Tastatur ein Umlaut suchen. 
Stelle Dir einfach mal vor einer Deiner Stammgäste wäre im Urlaub und möchte Deine Seite aus einem Internet-Cafe besuchen.
Bestenfalls hat er dort eine englische Tastatur..... schlimmstenfalls ist sie sogar landestypisch. 

Auch darf man nicht vergessen dass es Umlautdomains früher nicht gab.
Aus gewohnheit versucht man es also zuerst mit der alten Variante (so ist es jedenfalls bei mir).

Was SEO betrifft, sind Umlautdomains also auch kontraproduktiv.
Denn was nützt es dem Suchenden eine Seite zu finden, deren Domain ggf. von seinem Browser garnicht verarbeitet werden kann? 

Die Stadt Münster z.B. betreibt einen höheren Aufwand.
Dort wird scheinbar der Referrer abgefragt und daraus die Menüeinträge zusammengestellt.
Wenn man die Seite also mit www.münster.de aufruft, dann sind in den Menüeinträgen auch die Umlaute.
Ruft man sie mit www.muenster.de auf, dann ist in den Menüeinträgen die ue-Variante.
Die Stadt Plön hingegen macht es sich ganz einfach, beim Aufruf von www.plön.de wird einfach nur auf www.ploen.de umgeleitet. 
Da beide Seiten über die alte Variante aufgerufen werden, und dabei auch nicht umgeleitet werden, sind sie also auch SEO-freundlich.

Kurz gesagt: die alte Variante ist ein MUSS, die Umlautdomains sind ein KANN.
Wenn Du also das Geld nicht für 2 Domains ausgeben willst/kannst, dann verzichte auf die Umlautdomain.

Im Bezug auf die internationalen Probleme (das Internet kennt halt praktisch keine Grenzen), kann ich es eh nicht verstehen warum Umlautdomains überhaupt eingeführt wurden.
Meiner Meinung nach wurde hier nur eine "Modeerscheinung" eingeführt, mir der Geld gemacht werden kann..... oder besser gesagt gemacht werden konnte, denn die die international sein wollen, haben schnell erkannt dass sie keine Umlautdomains gebrauchen können. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Ador (4. März 2010)

Hi, 
danke für die Antwort.

Also die Seite soll nicht international sein, sie richtet sich gezielt an den deutschen Markt.
Dann ist es so, dass sich die Seite eher an den "Ottonormalverbraucher" wendet und der würde nicht die "oe" Variante eingeben, sondern gibt das Wort so ein, wie er es kennt. Es sind bereits 4 Varianten der Domain vorhanden, um schreibfehlern usw. vorzubeugen, dass spielt also keine Rolle. Es ist auch eine "ae" Variante vorhanden. Das mit den alten Browsern stimmt leider, dass ist ein guter Hinweise. Da hatte ich zwar schon dran gedacht, aber irgendwo muss man wohl immer Kompromisse eingehen 

Vielleicht hat noch jemanden Erfahrungen direkt in Bezug auf die verschiedenen Suchmaschinen und Webkataloge?

Lg
ad0r


----------



## Ador (4. März 2010)

Ich nochmal.

Also in der Domain um die es geht, taucht das Wort "sporternährung...de" auf.
Wenn ich nun als Hauptdomain "sporternaehrung...de" nehmen würde, also egal welche der Domains eingegeben wird, man landet immer auf der "sporternaehrung...de" Seite, ich aber für Werbung und als Namen "sporternährung...de" nehme, werden die meisten User also über die "ä" Variante auf die Seite gelangen. Die Umleitung findet per htaccess und 301: Moved permanently statt. Ist das nun negativ für das Suchmaschinenranking, weil die meisten Besucher eben über "sporternährung...de" auf die seite weitergeleitet werden, die Hauptdomain aber "sporternaehrung...de" ist?

mfg
ad0r


----------

